# P. Metallica sling prices?



## Vampire-guitarist (Aug 29, 2011)

Alright guys :2thumb:
Been out the T keeping loop for a little while now.
I always wanted a P. metallica and i see a few for sale on here. Seems a 1" goes for about £80.
A couple years back Lee at the spider shop had slings for £40.
I was wondering what the going price is for a sling now?
And does anyone know anyone that sells P. metallica slings?
All the best guys
Ben : victory:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

It seems there's a little more success with these lately, but typically its the Germans that are feeding the demand. Michael Scheller and Olaf seem to have a steady flow of these and sell online or at the major shows. You might find them at Kempton in October or definitely at SEAS in January. Lee at TSS and Martin Goss occassionally get them too.
Cost is anything from about £40 (if you're getting a larger order of various Ts) to £65 for slings, adult females reach between £200-£300.


----------



## Vampire-guitarist (Aug 29, 2011)

So is £60 a bit steep for a 1cm sling?
Seems a little expensive. I have found then for sale but I don't know if that's about right or not?
Cheers


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
a good price i would say 30-40, i've seen some ppl get them from breeders and get them off breeders and sell them on at £45 so they must b available quite cheap:2thumb:

a place near me has em at £105:gasp:


----------



## aaronsweeting (Feb 3, 2011)

ive seen mature females for £140 its just luck


----------



## Gooty (Apr 8, 2011)

There's someone on here selling a 1 inch unsexed for £90.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Gooty said:


> There's someone on here selling a 1 inch unsexed for £90.


Bet its male thats why its up as unsexed lol


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Bet its male thats why its up as unsexed lol


all of my unsexed adults turned out male..


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> all of my unsexed adults turned out male..


Well pokies are quite easy to ventral sex from a young age. While its not 100% accurate it does give you an idea. This is also why i dont buy unsexed. Also i dont tend to buy sexed females without an old moult or proof of the sex lol


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Bet its male thats why its up as unsexed lol


But would that really make a difference though? 


Males are still needed to produce more. And with the added bonus of sitting back and send the male to females for 50/50. And even if you get only one successful sack from the male. You then end up with more than one female. :whistling2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

empirecook said:


> But would that really make a difference though?
> 
> 
> Males are still needed to produce more. And with the added bonus of sitting back and send the male to females for 50/50. And even if you get only one successful sack from the male. You then end up with more than one female. :whistling2:


Chances are you are probably not going to send it to someone who knows what they are doing with the breeding and most of those that are successful either only do 50/50 with people they know or buy the males outright. Tbh i would be pretty peed off if i paid a lot of money for an unsexed spider that i wanted to keep for a long time to find that in a few moults it grew boxing gloves. I tend to only keep male pokies for the reason people need males.


----------

